Ask HN: What domain names do you hold which you're not using? - uptown
======
pavel_lishin
Does using them for "art" \- by which I mean, inside jokes - count?

* widgetsex.com

* cannedgoat.com

I've also got a few that I'm reserving for my child that won't be used until
she figures out what she wants to do with them - and given that she's
currently at "point, scream, put it in my mouth" stage, that's going to be
awhile.

------
Kpourdeilami
Droven.co, I bought it for a side project I was working on at the time but
ended up going with another name for it. I still hold on to the domain hoping
to use it on something

------
asidiali
Diffuse.io

